# Possible Harness



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is that India leather?


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I am not sure. I will ask.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

The seller is a consignment tack place. Apparently the owner doesn't remember. If is, do you think it would last me at least 3 or 4 seasons?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like biothane to me.

what's with the two bridles and mixed metals? Is there extra stuff? Is this a pairs harness?


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

The seller states that it is just one harness. I think there some bad photography that makes it look like 2 types of metals.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The price is often an indicator of quality. Even if made in India, with care it should last at least a few seasons. One indicator of India leather is it spider cracks from bending it to go thro a buckle.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I think that it would work then. For the time being, I am wanting it to start training a draft cross filly. She is a little over 2 years old now, and I am hoping to start her on light carts by summer. I want to switch to a hames and collar down the road. If this one will not make the change, either to structural or because of quality, I will get another. My filly is growing and likely to grow for another couple of years, so this will probably work until I will buy her a harness that fits her finished product. Thank you for the advice of what to look for. I will definitely keep an eye out for any cracking and will be extra vigilant with cleaning and care.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Trying to make sense out of the pile is maddening. It does look like it has some bio straps on the breeching and bridle but it's mostly leather. The quality of the leather is suspect because it is so shiny. Good leather is usually dull. The buckles are also all over the place in quality. The stitching is not the best (wavy, not evenly spaced from the edge of the material). There is also no backing on the spots on the bridle. Spread it out on a rack so we can see what's all there and if anything important is missing (like the lines). Can also see what you need to adapt it for a collar. What's she asking for it?


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

She is only asking $500, including shipping. She is suppose to be sending me more pics today, specifically of where all the straps connect so that I can make sure it will convert. I wish I could see it in person! That would answer so many questions. She said it was patent leather. The only thing I can relate to that are the horrible shoes that I had to wear as a kid on occasion. I am concerned about the quality as well. I don't mind biothane or betathane, mostly because it makes it easier for me to lift the harness and have heard that many people prefer it. I haven't used one before. The Shire place I am at uses leather, but they have a team harness that is made from betathane. We haven't used that on the horses while I have been there.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If she's calling it patent leather, she's not using proper lingo and she might not know what she's talking about. It's shiny bio. You order bio harness shiny or dull. What's your guarantee it will fit?

You can buy new for that price. I can buy used for about 1/3 at my local auction. Let me try to dig up some pictures.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a team set I bought 3-4 years ago for $200. No collars. Leather.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, I think I am going to pass on the shiny one. Left, I sent you a pm with a link to another if you wouldn't mind checking it out. I know if I wanted to wait until next October, I could pick up a pretty decent one at the Tulare sale, but that is going to put me months behind on her training. I have been ground driving her for a few weeks. She is doing great. Hoping to start dragging some poles behind her in a month or so, then work up from there.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The Mennonite gave the Dr. $250 trade in on my harness..... I can get you a brand new biothane for about 450 with a collar and hames. If you get the beta, it looks pretty dang close to leather. Probably $50 to ship.

Nancy


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Nancy! I will let you know. I'd prefer the betathane, if I go that route. A lot of people lump them together.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sure! I would send you pictures of his harness, but I did not see any beta when I was out there last. He does everything custom. 

He made me some beta safety halters that I love...I think he charged me $15 per halter! 

Nancy


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I cant tell if its bio or patent the inside of the loop on the second third photo looks like patent since its lite in color, but the over all look it looks like bio, but that doesn't have a lighter color on the back side. 
Is the hardware SS? Which it probably is, what I can see is looks like a well made harness. Cheap harnesss don't usually have a 3 strap breeching.
You can find a new plain harness for 400. If its spotted and SS like it looks like if you can get it for 450 (if its bio I don't know much about patent leather)
A new bio with fancy spotting and a 3 strap breeching and SS hardware and hames will cost around 750.00.
It looks like its a pretty show harness.
I don't know much about patent leather, but I do know that I wont give up my bio for leather. I can hose my bio off and let it hang dry and go on. Leather has to be conditioned every so often.
I would ask where the harness was purchased or made before I passed up on it.
The bridle looks like it has SS hardware with show chains, which purchased new will cost over a 100 alone.
If your looking for something to play around with at home, it might be to flashy, but if your going to take it out to town, what a harness to have.
All the prices I'm referring to are for draft size, so if its horse size, sorry disreguard everything I have said.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Gmac, thank you for the info! I did pass on it because the seller couldn't get me more information, nor a picture with all the parts and pieces spread out. I couldn't see it in person, so it made me a little too nervous. I have calls/emails in about a few others. If nothing pans out I have had very gracious offers from Nancy, Greentree, and Left Hand Percherons to pick one up for me. I am feeling very grateful for having found this website and the driving community that is out there!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

While on the topic. What is the general consensus on a granite harness. Aaron Martin sells them and they are almost $500 cheaper than leather in the breast collar style. I'd still be looking at $800+ for the granite.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think I have actually seen that brand made up, but some of that turns very gray with use, and the Biothane website says that. The Bowmans relaced some pieces of my harness fo rme with a different material, because of the graying. That pebble=y texture is also hard to get REALLY clean, like you would want it for a show. 

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nitapitalou, I came across a harness identical to the one in the pics and it's biothane. Identical at least in the pattern of the spots. Apparently there biothane and betathane. One is shiney like patent, the other dullish like leather.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I cant respond about the granite. I have bio with a work collar and love it. When it gets dirty or sweaty just spray it with the water hose. If its real back you can spray it with 409 and then spray it off with the hose, hang to dry.
I heard this weekend some one say for a show they would put their bio in the dishwasher, with no heat. Of course they had standard horses and breast plate collars. I don't compete and I don't want to take it all apart to get my draft size in the dishwasher.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Nitapitalou, I came across a harness identical to the one in the pics and it's biothane. Identical at least in the pattern of the spots. Apparently there biothane and betathane. One is shiney like patent, the other dullish like leather.


 Biothane is a trademarked brand of betathane. Betathane is the generic term used to describe coated web strap goods. Both products come with either shiney or dull finish. There are textured betathane products as well. All Biothane is betathane but all betathane is not biothane. We (I) use the term bio incorrectly just like I call a facial tissue a Kleenex. Most harness makers are going to use the betathane because it is the generic goods thus less costly.


----------

